# UP in Parsons, Kansas



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here are some pics of UP engines passing through Parsons, KS






































Neat and clean cars (out of the box? )


















These 7 engines were sitting near the old back shops, engines rumbling. Very mighty. The lead is a SD70M (I gotta get one of those in HO )









I was on my way to a software conference (JavaOne) in San Francisco. 
While I was in the 'neighbourhood', I stopped by my old family from when I was an exchange student 20 yrs ago. the visit only lasted a few days, but I got quite a few shots .
There is a coal train going thru the city every hour (or so it seemed). My 'parents' happily drove me around so that I could do some serious railfaning. Standing but a few feet away from the trains, feeling the earth tremble is awesome.

Pretty close huh? On this location they are doing 5-10mph, picking up speed...









Parsons (south east Kansas) used to be an important hub on the M-K-T. Parsons had the diesel repair shop a turn table, icing facilities. cattle pen and also 'til the mid 40's a roundhouse serving the northern part (Missouri-Kansas) Waco, TX served the southern part. The Katy employed some 3000 people which was alot considering that Parsons at the time had some 15000 , a few less now...

When UP took over late 80's, they decided to use Waco as the only backshop, thus Parsons basically lost some 3000 jobs over night.

I never got any of the BNSFs that also go through the town. Maybe next time... And the next time I'll make sure to bring a wide lens... a 10-22mm is on my wish list


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's a M-K-T caboose that can be spotted in Oswego, KS









and another one at the iron horse museum in Parsons.









+ a switcher


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ulf999 said:


> Here are some pics of UP engines passing through Parsons, KS


Those are all very cool pictures of one of my favorite road names 

Does this locomotive happen to be an AC6000? It looks just like my two MTH diesels which I have, although mine do not have the flag on them


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

When I do a close up it looks like it's a C44AC. It was the 'pusher' here


----------

